# Looking for a GSD to adopt



## FriendtoFido (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,
so I joined and posted in the Intro section, but my purpose was to come here, hoping I might find a match.
I'll give some info about me, but please email me with any questions that could be too personal to post here.

I have been doing rescue with various breeds for the last 15 years. Labs, Lab-mixes, Pyrs, a couple GSD or shep mixes, Leos, Borders, basically, you name it.
I'm looking for a dog to do obedience and agility with and Id like to try out competition, I dont care if we beat the border collies, it's about doing sometime FUN with my dog.
I live in a cul de sac neighborhood.
I only have an invisible fence
I have a cat
I have a Lab-Shep mix, age 9, she misses my black lab who passed away in June, and perk up with adult fosters who pass thru. Otherwise she is like velcro and wont let me out of sight. 
I love to walk, theres a 2 mile "loop", but I want a dog to give me the incentive to do the full 2 miles- Jessie could care less. She wants to go home after the first mile (unless there's another dog to match pace with)
I have 2 children who are great with dogs. 
4.5yr and 20 month old girls
I have a husband who is also looking forward to a second family member.
I live on a acre of land.
Im a stay at home Mom with time to give a dog despite young kids- dogs are my life. Im so excited for Jan to come so I can start Rally with Jessie.

What I'm looking for-
intelligent. enjoys being active. but can be a cuddle bug at night, goofy a plus.
good with kids.
okay with cats. (mine does not run typically) He is 19lbs

I have plenty of references of rescue people and dog friends and my vet and agility coach (who happens to work at my vet's)

I would be open to a foster to adopt for a dog out of state, if the rescue does those types of adoptions.
Oh-appearance, almost forgot- ummm I guess I am all over the place, really it's all in the face for me. I like a face I can read. I'm not as crazy about solid black or solid white, but again, with the right dog- maybe I would change.
I LOVE the plush and long coated, but I'm looking at the shorter ones.
But really I love ears up, well one can flop or something, I just don't want a dog that looks half hound.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Where are you located? Have you checked out the rescue section of the board?


----------



## FriendtoFido (Dec 27, 2010)

I have, I am in Connecticut. about 10 min from Brewster NY


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. If you post where you are I am sure someone here can direct you towards a rescue near you that could help you find what you are looking for. There are also loads of postings of gsds in kill shelters in the Urgent section. There may be one on there near you that you could look at.

I think it is great that you want to rescue. There are so many dogs out there that need good homes.


----------



## FriendtoFido (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Debbi,
I think I have checked out all the GSD breed specific rescues near me- they either require a fenced yard or will not adopt to families with kids under 7. Today I was so excited I thought I found the perfect dog- but as it turns out they have a 300 mile radius and I'm 342 miles away. But if anyone here knows of a rescue that will place in a home with no physical fence and kids under 7, Im open!

I would not adopt a dog on the "urgent" list because as a rescuer myself, it means they are in a kill shelter out of my geographic area where they have little time and rarely can the "shelter" say that they know a dog is good with kids, cat and dog and I would not want to "stick" anyone with a dog if they pulled for me and we learned later they were not.
I realize that may sound harsh to some, but I'm trying to be realistic.

But I thought maybe I might come across someone here who might know of a dog that would work....

ETA I've been searching for quite a few months, I actually started with looking for a Belgian Tervuren, but widened my search to GSDs a month ago.
Looking for 2years or younger


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to this forum! I'm sure if you keep looking you will find the ideal dog ... !! 



FriendtoFido said:


> Hi,
> so I joined and posted in the Intro section, but my purpose was to come here, hoping I might find a match.
> I'll give some info about me, but please email me with any questions that could be too personal to post here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you looked on craigslist.org? There are often "rehomes" on there from private homes, but definitely verify vet paperwork for vaccinations, heartworm preventative, etc, and since you're rescue experienced you should be able to do a pretty decent temperament test yourself to verify what the owner may (or may not) say regarding dog/kid/cat friendliness.


----------



## FriendtoFido (Dec 27, 2010)

Im leary of craigslist, but no, nothing listed for my area.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

2 years or younger may be hard being you have no fenced in yard and two small kids. I tried the adoption route but had trouble also because my kids are young and I refuse to neuter my 8 year old lab. All rescues have different rules and some are more willing to bend than others....I assume you hawk pet finder daily? Also craigslist is not always a disaster- many people get a cute puppy and soon realize they are more work than they intended giving them up for small rehoming fees at a young age. May not be a bad idea to check it out at least. You can always meet the dog at a neutral place and test it out- if it's not the one it's no loss.

Also does it have to be a rescue? What about a breeder? Many are more willing to work with those with young kids so it's another option. Have you talked to the places you do rescue for? Surely if they let you foster they would let you adopt?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Some shelters and rescues allow owners to courtesy post their dogs. I would definitely check out those dogs as well.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you see this one posted. I think he is working lines. I am ready to drive to OH and get him tomorrow. I wish they posted more information about him. 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Eaton, OH | Paxton


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Invisible fence and a GSD(or any herding breed) is an iffy combo. You may end up having to put up a dedicated kennel or something. Most rescues I've heard about won't adopt out if an invisible fence is the only option. Personally, we would rather put a dog in a situation with no fence at all if they live in a neighborhood that only allows invisible fencing due to covenants.


----------



## FriendtoFido (Dec 27, 2010)

bocron said:


> Invisible fence and a GSD(or any herding breed) is an iffy combo. You may end up having to put up a dedicated kennel or something. Most rescues I've heard about won't adopt out if an invisible fence is the only option. Personally, we would rather put a dog in a situation with no fence at all if they live in a neighborhood that only allows invisible fencing due to covenants.


I actually don't use it- it came with the house when we bought it 7 years ago. I really have no need for it. Foster dogs aren't here long enough to train them to it, so they are leashed, in certain situations if I have a good recall with the dog I will let them off leash for training and focused play time. But my dogs have never been allowed out to just roam my yard. In fact, my dogs don't want to be out alone.
I do have a loooong deck that wraps around 3 sides of my house and in the summer time I will prop my deck door open when Im sitting in my living room- I have big glass ceiling to wall windows so I can see them, but they get to lay in the sunshine or run and bark at walkers going by.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

have you also checked petfinder? Try to do a search on the ct areas I usually see 'something'.

And craigslist is another, and again, do a CT search. If your willing to travel, there are alotta gsd's listed in our rescue forums. 

And unfortunately your right, there are alot of rescues that will not adopt to invisible fence/children under a certain age. Personally, I think it should be a case by case thing, but it is what it is..

If I happen across anything in the CT area I'll give you a heads up


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also just came across this on gsd database
Heads up on some BEAUTIFUL gsds up for adoption! - German shepherd dog

these are some REALLY nice gsd's for adoption in NC, (granted not CT), but there are a couple young ones that I would snatch up in a second if I was in the market

And this one in Willington CT
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18193658

And this boy in Tolland CT
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18058856
I know Tina she does private rescues, and I'm sure would be open to kids/electric fence


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

FriendtoFido said:


> ... so I can see them, but they get to lay in the sunshine or run and bark at walkers going by.


I wonder, is it accepted in your neighborhood that a GSD would bark at walkers going by, with only an invisible fence? Is this ok by ordinances in your town/county? Does the invisible fence keep the dog in the back yard or does it border a public sidewalk? Or did I perhaps misunderstand the post? 

Sometimes an inexpensive roll up fence with stakes, available from hardware stores and big box stores such as Home Depot and Lowe's, can present a physical barrier that many (though not all) dogs respect, and that offers a visible barrier to pedestrians walking by, in addition to the invisible fence.

Would you consider a mix? Young, purebred GSDs that are good with k/d/c get adopted through the revolving door from SE New England shelters, as you probably found out already. Broadening your search criteria further, as you already did by including more breeds, will certainly help. And getting pre-approved as an adopter by a local rescue organization will help you in adopting a dog from an out of state rescue that is open to adopting to kids and invisible fence. 

Good luck with your search! I am glad you insist on adopting and not buying. You will find your dog!


----------



## FriendtoFido (Dec 27, 2010)

RunShepherdRun said:


> I wonder, is it accepted in your neighborhood that a GSD would bark at walkers going by, with only an invisible fence? Is this ok by ordinances in your town/county? Does the invisible fence keep the dog in the back yard or does it border a public sidewalk? Or did I perhaps misunderstand the post?
> 
> Sometimes an inexpensive roll up fence with stakes, available from hardware stores and big box stores such as Home Depot and Lowe's, can present a physical barrier that many (though not all) dogs respect, and that offers a visible barrier to pedestrians walking by, in addition to the invisible fence.
> 
> ...


No, no one has a problem with it. They are on my deck- with the door open, not out alone in a yard with an invisible fence. I do not leave my dogs out free in my yard. We live in a neighborhood of dog owners- and I can go for a walk and pass dogs who ARE either free in an unfenced yard or invisible fence and they bark as we pass by. We wave hi to the neighbor- inevitably gardening or playing in yard with kids and I dont think anything of it. 
I dont use my invisible fence- it came with the house, but some rescues want a dog to at least be on that, and if they did, then I would train them to it. 
But if my dogs are out in my yard- so am I. If they are on my deck having them bark for 30 seconds as a car passes is not a nuisance. Nor do I consider my neighbors dogs as such. We all leash walk our dogs or are out with them. I only know of one family who's chocolate lab roams the neighborhood. He's friendly, I have called to him to go home or called them (they are 2 or 3 houses down) We all know him. I guess I dont want you to see me as a neighborhood nuisance or anything- I'm very responsible about my dogs and friends with the walkers who go by, they all know I foster and are always curious about who I'm fostering and we chat "dog" etc.

I have 2 prospects!
Princess-http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17445411
and Tara





don't know if she is good with cats or housebroken, really they dont know a lot, so I'm hoping to learn more, we know shes good with dogs and kids and people in general.


----------



## FriendtoFido (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay after a few conversations and emails today, I decided Princess is not the right fit for our home. 
She's really a "working dog" with high drive and NEEDS a job to do at all times. She was adopted out once and returned because she was too much for the adopters. She will periodically run patrol and check all rooms in the house, or paces. 
She sounds like she would be perfect as a police dog, I dont think a jogger's dog is enough, my impression is she needs to use her mind and her body...

However, Tara (the one I posted the Youtube of) was tested with cats today and sadly the cat chased her and beat her up...but good for us she is submissive to cats.
So we will make the 2 hour + drive and go meet her on Sunday.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I believe I know of the rescue you found that only adopts within a 300 mile radius. I don't know for sure, but I believe the owner/president/founder whatever is a user here on the forums, and may make a special exception for you being just a bit out of that radius if she sees you're hear to learn and really would take care of a dog well. 

Once again, I believe it is the same rescue, and I don't know that she WOULD make an exception, but I would still make a call or email and ask.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You can name names in the rescue section!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Tara looks like a mal or a mal mix to me. Do you have any experience with mals? They are not for the faint of heart...


----------



## FriendtoFido (Dec 27, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Tara looks like a mal or a mal mix to me. Do you have any experience with mals? They are not for the faint of heart...


I thought she might look like a Mal mix too, hard to tell with her bouncing around. 
I originally was looking at Tervurens, which are supposed to be the same dog, with a different coat, however, I have found that breeders for Mals are not breeding for show and agility/obedience, etc, they are breeding more for a working dog- schutzhund, personal protection, police work. Like Princess, the breed description I think goes something like "constantly in motion when not under direct command" which, to be honest, is a lot of dog for me. i do like the thinking-active mind that wants to learn. I'm thinking since she's a mix, she's not going to be so intense, I know with the Tervs I saw a lot of variation in intensity.
But you are right- I don't want the high intensity of a pure Mal.

When they mentioned Tara to me, heres what I have learned-
housebroken: Unknown
Foster or shelter: still at their shelter location (11th Hour Rescue)
KNow basic commands? : Sit only
Walk okay on a leash: Unknown
History: From a shelter in GA
Super friendly with people
submissive
office cat attacked her and she tried to un away and he chased her and she cried. So okay with cats.
energy- medium energy

As for the rescue in New York- It's Bright Star German Shepherds
Elsa is the girl I loved, shes super cute and personality wise sounded like a good fit. You do have to snail mail your application, it's 5.5hours from me so its a long way and their adoption policy states they have to do multiple home visits with the dog before they leave her with you. It's a long drive for so much back and forth. I really like her, but I respect each rescue.
When I pointed out I was 342miles according to mapquest- darn!
I never got a response back so I assumed that meant I could not be considered.
BrightStar German Shepherd Rescue, Rochester, NY
Elsa


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dog is adopted and (depending on who you ask) he is either a pb mal or a mal x gsd. He does have an off switch and now, at age 4+, he is pretty calm in the house...as long as he gets hard core exercise/training every single day. He's very intense though and I am always coming up with new things to teach him. He would be happier with a full time job I think. :crazy: A lot of mals have trouble settling and Tara's frenetic pace in that video clip made me wonder about that. 

It can take a while to find the right dog! I've always adopted and in every case have spent several months searching before finding the dog I wanted. I found Rafi on petfinder and he was 7 hours from me. He was in a foster home though so I was able to get a lot of information about him before I met him. I also spent some time down there with him before making a final decision and had applied and been approved through several other rescues in the area so I had options if Rafi didn't work out.


----------



## FriendtoFido (Dec 27, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> My dog is adopted and (depending on who you ask) he is either a pb mal or a mal x gsd. He does have an off switch and now, at age 4+, he is pretty calm in the house...as long as he gets hard core exercise/training every single day. He's very intense though and I am always coming up with new things to teach him. He would be happier with a full time job I think. :crazy: A lot of mals have trouble settling and Tara's frenetic pace in that video clip made me wonder about that.
> 
> It can take a while to find the right dog! I've always adopted and in every case have spent several months searching before finding the dog I wanted. I found Rafi on petfinder and he was 7 hours from me. He was in a foster home though so I was able to get a lot of information about him before I met him. I also spent some time down there with him before making a final decision and had applied and been approved through several other rescues in the area so I had options if Rafi didn't work out.


Ruth, thanks for your comments, it made me email and ask more questions, and since she was video'd with a pup, I thought she was bigger than she is- shes really alot smaller- smaller than I want anyway. 
I'll never be able to foster again- all the rescues will think I'm a nut job LOL!
I started researching breeds in September, I knew I didn't want to go Lab again, as much as I love the breed and have devoted many years to rescueing them, I wanted a different breed. My Lab-Shep got me thinking shepherds, I consider Borders, Aussies, English Shep, and then a friend suggested Tervs, I went to a specialty and talked with a lot of owners and breeders to learn about them. The thing is, Tervs who are socialized at a early age and trained are totally different than a dog that has not been socialized or worked- and they can really get out of hand- I went to see 2 who were "kennel dogs" and they were so off the wall it was really impossible to get a feel and ultimately one of them went after a senior female- neither could be let off leash indoors.
My daughter who loves all dogs wouldn't even touch them. I felt like the second one I looked at could have been a match, but he was HUGE and I felt like it was a crap-shoot, and he had some health stuff the breeder wanted me to pay for, I felt odd about that and decided to pass. That was Oct i think.

Then we went to meet a GSD owner who a animal pound listed for them. My husband wasn't crazy about him, he seemed very nice, but I dont think they walk him, I tried to walk him around the parking lot and he rolled his eyes at me and backed up when I tried to ask for a sit.
He backed up several times to avoid letting my husband touch/pet him. Good with kids. But I just wasn't getting a good vibe. They said they take him out 5 times a day and can't leave water down when they are out.
And that he was purchased from a pet store in NYC 4 months ago, they said he was loopy for the first few days and think the pet store he was now a year and was neutered a month ago. They felt he'd been drugged at the pet store and no socialization, and was terrrified of the outside for a while when they got him. I think he could have fit, but my husband said he wasn't "over the moon about him" I still wonder if we should have taken him, but Tom says no, we made the right choice. He was a pretty black and silver fellow and had a sweetness about him, I also think he's going to have a hard time leaving his family that doesn't have time for him (that's why they are giving him up) He seemed VERY attached to them- it was sad to think of.

Just thought I would share some of my other considerations.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi couldn't stand to be two inches away from his foster dad but I knew he would bond strongly to me once I adopted him. 

I really don't think belgian shepherds of any type usually make good family dogs. They really want something to do with all of that intelligence and energy. If I had been told he had mal in him before I met him I probably would have passed on Rafi. I've met so many insane mals before that I didn't have a very good impression of the breed! But he is a really special dog and that was obvious from our first meeting. 

I have had some wonderful gsd mixes as fosters and my own personal dogs and you can find those in just about any all breed rescue. Perhaps if you found an all breed rescue that you really like and applied and were approved you could then start working with them on finding the right dog? There must be some rescues that adopt out to people without fenced yards. I know there are definitely some around here. 

Have you considered putting in a big kennel or a simple fence just so the dogs have a bigger area to play in?


----------



## FriendtoFido (Dec 27, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Rafi couldn't stand to be two inches away from his foster dad but I knew he would bond strongly to me once I adopted him.
> 
> I really don't think belgian shepherds of any type usually make good family dogs. They really want something to do with all of that intelligence and energy. If I had been told he had mal in him before I met him I probably would have passed on Rafi. I've met so many insane mals before that I didn't have a very good impression of the breed! But he is a really special dog and that was obvious from our first meeting.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am approved with 11th Hour Rescue already and Companion Pet Rescue.
Would I put in a kennel or fence- I have considered it, if I had level land with a backyard, I probably would, but we really don't have a great way to do it. With this property I cant think of a way to do it that's inexpensive and attractive, so at this time, we will not be putting in a fence.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Did either group do a home check to help figure out the best match for you?

If a dog is in a shelter (rescue or no) the chances are it is not going to be as accurate of an assessment of the dog as a dog in a foster home so something to keep in mind. 

There is the livestock type fencing (that can be made to look better if needed) that works in most places, is inexpensive and relatively easy to install.


----------

